# Beekeeping laws in NY



## Mr wannabee (Mar 13, 2015)

Can anybody tell me what laws NY state has on beekeeping or selling honey? I'm brand new at this and would like to know what I'm getting myself into as far as regulations.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Mr wannabee said:


> Can anybody tell me what laws NY state has on beekeeping or selling honey? I'm brand new at this and would like to know what I'm getting myself into as far as regulations.


the Empire State Honey Producers Assoc. has a NYS honey/laws section on their website: eshpa.org


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

If you dont find what you are looking for on eshpa websire google ny ags and market and give them a call in Albany. Unlike many other NY gov agencies the folks at ags and market are very friendly and will give you all the guidance you need for legal sale of honey in NY. good luck in you endeavors.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The Empire State Honey Producers Association website address is eshpa.org, as stated earlier, and it lists NY Bee Laws. We had a talk from a fellow from Cornell Cooperative Extension on the proper ways to handle, bottle, label, and market honey. But I don't see a link to his paper. We'll have to fix that.

NYS Dept. of Ag&MKts at 518-457-2087 and ask for Paul Cappy, NYS Apiculturalist. If he can't answer your questions he can tell you where to find what you want.

If eshpa had talks dedicated to beginning beekeeping would you join us and come to the meeting? We are having our Summer Picnic this July 18 at the Greenwich, NY Fair Grounds near Better Bee. Come join the fun.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a document from Cornell that covers the issues Mark referenced above: 

http://smallfarms.cornell.edu/files/2014/06/Honeycomb-to-Consumer-13n5j37.pdf


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Graham.


----------



## Mr wannabee (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Great read. Thanks Graham!


----------



## malcolmtent (Dec 24, 2019)

Rader Sidertrack posted a link to a Cornell PDF in reply to a member here, but unfortunately, that link is now dead. If anyone has an updated link to this document, I'd appreciate it. If I find one, I'll certainly post it.

However, while searching the Cornell site, I found this which might be of interest:

"Selling Honey or Maple Syrup

These products are exempt from licensing if you do not add ingredients or repack. Production facilities must be clean and sanitary. If you make specialty flavored honey or maple products, you must have an Article 20-C License. Maple syrup is subject to grade identification. For more information on the sale of maple syrup, request Circular 947 from the NYS Department of Agriculture & Markets or visit http://www.agriculture.ny.gov/FS/general/farmprods.html for a copy."

This is in the page https://smallfarms.cornell.edu/2017/05/43-marketing-regulations/

Don't bother clicking on the link for farmprods.html - it's already a dead link!


----------

